# Happy 2nd Birthday boys! :)



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2017)

The boys are two today! 

Oh what memories!

@Latestarter- Mel is 2 today!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 2, 2017)

It just doesn't feel like it's been that long! Callie was such a good mom. 




 
Blue & Pete.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 2, 2017)

Awwww!


----------



## TAH (Jan 2, 2017)

Aww! 

I really like the look of pete, blue is also very nice looking but something about pete is just drawing!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy and Blessed Birthday to all the boys!  I love your dogs...


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy birthday boys!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 2, 2017)

Who's the lil guy on top with the white stripe on his head?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

Aww happy birthday boys!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes indeed! What a group of boys she had too! Damned shame that she's gone and there will never be another litter  I believe that white stripe on top may be my Mel  who was originally Orange collar. He so looks like Blue but his ears aren't quite as dark and he still has that lighter strip that runs up one side of his head and 1/2 way down his neck. He's one handsome boy! Right now he's outside and I can hear him howling @ something... LOL The coyotes were singing a little while ago.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 2, 2017)

That's so funny....Ben was just howling outside about half an hour ago also.     Jake wasn't, so I know it wasn't an ambulance or other siren going by out on the road.  Must have been the local 'yote pack that set him off.  I love it when they howl, both the dogs and the 'yotes.

Happy Birthday to all of Callie's boys!    May her beauty, loyalty and courage live on in each and every one of her sons.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 3, 2017)

It doesn't seem like that long ago.  Happy Birthday boys!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy birthday to them, I'm sure they have made their mom proud.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Yes indeed! What a group of boys she had too! Damned shame that she's gone and there will never be another litter  I believe that white stripe on top may be my Mel  who was originally Orange collar. He so looks like Blue but his ears aren't quite as dark and he still has that lighter strip that runs up one side of his head and 1/2 way down his neck. He's one handsome boy! Right now he's outside and I can hear him howling @ something... LOL The coyotes were singing a little while ago.


The one on top is Spot!
I am pretty sure the fat one with his paw on the other pup is Mel! 
I can honestly say I loved every dog in the litter. 

I find myself looking back at her pics especially the ones with her pups. 
Truly was a dream litter. The whole litter had great consistent character traits. That is when you know you paired the right dogs. To timidity in any, no aggressiveness in any, social, can be alone, not needy. All smart as could be. And all had that little quirk of being just arrogant enough! LOVE IT!

I have been blessed that all dogs have gone to great homes and good people! I don't here much from "Spot & Lil Tiggs" owners... every once in a while. They just got an Anatolian female. I was suppose to call them the night Callie was rushed to the ER.

Everyone else I get pics texted all the time. Some I get to see because they are more local. I am blessed knowing that my boys are well cared for and loved.
Having the right people is the single most important thing to me. Any one of the dogs can come back at any time for any reason.

@Latestarter thanks!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2017)

"I am pretty sure the fat one with his paw on the other pup is Mel! "

That would explain why he is so big now!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2017)

They were truly a wonderful batch of pups that grew into an awesome batch of dogs.  What better tribute to their mom!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 3, 2017)

While we all mourn Callie with you, we also revel in the legacy she left.   Her legacy of love and protection will carry on in her boys.  We cannot determine the time we have been allowed to grace the earth but, Callie has extended her time beyond most limits.

She will greet you again one day.  I do believe this.  It is so sad and yet so awesome for what she gave and left us to remember her.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy Birthday to all of them.  @Latestarter give Mel an extra ear scratch for me.


----------

